# Uber drivers app for I phone



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Uber phone has crashed how can I download the drivers app to my. I Phone


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

https://devbuilds.uber.com/UberDriver_iOS_Latest.html


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> https://devbuilds.uber.com/UberDriver_iOS_Latest.html


Thanks 007


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone running Uber's app successfully in iOS 8 on their own phone? I'd like to switch to my own phone AND be able to Bluetooth audio for the GPS, which isn't available on their lockdowned phones.


----------



## Aguilarj (Nov 6, 2014)

I have the Uber app on a brand new iPhone 6 plus running iOS8. It works fine, but it does screw with the audio for bluetooth, I've found. Most times, if I have the app running, I can't run audio through the car's bluetooth (Hyundai Tucson) and sometimes it will even shut off music I'm playing just through the phones speakers. Trying to figure out why....


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Aguilarj said:


> I have the Uber app on a brand new iPhone 6 plus running iOS8. It works fine, but it does screw with the audio for bluetooth, I've found. Most times, if I have the app running, I can't run audio through the car's bluetooth (Hyundai Tucson) and sometimes it will even shut off music I'm playing just through the phones speakers. Trying to figure out why....


The bluetooth has been an ongoing problem. When the Uber app is active in driver mode it overtakes and disables the bluetooth. I used to use a bluetooth headset for listening to navigation, but the only way now with the Uber app on my phone is to plug a headphone into the headphone jack and put one ear piece in my left ear.


----------



## JusticeB (Dec 6, 2014)

Dang it. I've been searching for a while about this one. I can't believe using a corded headset is the solution. Ugh. I did notice that on the lockscreen it looks like the Uber app is playing something and has a pause button (that doesn't do anything)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Elite Uber Driver said:


> The bluetooth has been an ongoing problem. When the Uber app is active in driver mode it overtakes and disables the bluetooth. I used to use a bluetooth headset for listening to navigation, but the only way now with the Uber app on my phone is to plug a headphone into the headphone jack and put one ear piece in my left ear.


This is what I have been doing as well. I even cut the other ear piece off of the headphones (cheap ones) to make it less bulky and obvious. I much preferred the Bluetooth headset option before and still use it sometimes when I am doing Lyft or Sidecar without Uber.


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

Slightly related , is it safe to upgrade Uber issued 4s's to ios 8 yet ?


----------



## drivewithGRD (Dec 15, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5 running iOS 8DOT1DOT1
I'm trying to download the partner app, but I get to a blank screen that says "devbuilds uber com" and then NOTHING happens.
Can't download the app.
I've sent some emails to Uber, but I get nothing back.
Any tips?
Let me know if need more details.


Thanks!


----------



## Bruce Paiva (Feb 18, 2015)

I am in the same situation with my iPhone five did you figure out how to get that screen to go and download the app?? Please help


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

I found the driver app, but this site won't let me post URLs yet. Send me a message and I can send you the link. Please "Like" this so I can post the URL. I think I need one more "like" to qualify. Thanks. 

The address is: (t) then a period then (uber) then a period then (com) followed by a forward slash / and the words driver-app


----------



## Buddybob (Nov 12, 2014)

Aguilarj said:


> I have the Uber app on a brand new iPhone 6 plus running iOS8. It works fine, but it does screw with the audio for bluetooth, I've found. Most times, if I have the app running, I can't run audio through the car's bluetooth (Hyundai Tucson) and sometimes it will even shut off music I'm playing just through the phones speakers. Trying to figure out why....


I too have an iPhone 6 plus running iOS 8. The text on the driver app is so small, that it is unreadable. 
My guess is that it has not been optimized for the plus. It does not use all of the available real estate, which makes the text extremely small. 
Come on Uber, get it together. I also have a note 3 and the app is beautiful and very functional on it.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Using my own iPhone 5S, running iOS 8.1.3, and Uber App v3.39.1 and that is when the trouble started a couple days ago. It constantly ask me to re-login, or to upgrade the App, again. Worst problem is that once I get the ping, and start them or get there, I cannot tap the Arrive button, it tells me Network Error! Support is a joke, nothing but useless answers. I have Reset Network Setting, Restored the iPhone, Re-Downloaded the App, Re-upgraded it (forced to do this), and even tried turning off my Wireless interface like Support has suggested, but them I cannot even go online at all...Help! I think because I may be asking too many questions, that they are screwing with my account on the monitors at Chaos HQ...what do you guys think i should try next.


----------



## Buddybob (Nov 12, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Using my own iPhone 5S, running iOS 8.1.3, and Uber App v3.39.1 and that is when the trouble started a couple days ago. It constantly ask me to re-login, or to upgrade the App, again. Worst problem is that once I get the ping, and start them or get there, I cannot tap the Arrive button, it tells me Network Error! Support is a joke, nothing but useless answers. I have Reset Network Setting, Restored the iPhone, Re-Downloaded the App, Re-upgraded it (forced to do this), and even tried turning off my Wireless interface like Support has suggested, but them I cannot even go online at all...Help! I think because I may be asking too many questions, that they are screwing with my account on the monitors at Chaos HQ...what do you guys think i should try next.


Try deleting and reinstalling the app.
Uber needs to fix the problem with the app on ios 8.
I am running the Lyft app on ios 8 and it runs perfectly. The text is readable, you can use any GPS app, the blue tooth doesn't cut off and it never freezes. The problem is not with Apple, but with whoever is doing the coding for Uber.
Uber please fix this. If Lyft can do it, so can you.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Buddybob said:


> Try deleting and reinstalling the app.
> Uber needs to fix the problem with the app on ios 8.
> I am running the Lyft app on ios 8 and it runs perfectly. The text is readable, you can use any GPS app, the blue tooth doesn't cut off and it never freezes. The problem is not with Apple, but with whoever is doing the coding for Uber.
> Uber please fix this. If Lyft can do it, so can you.


Plus the app gets sideloaded, bypassing the rigorous inspections that would happen if it went through the App Store.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Can't use Lyft app if blue tooth is on , it doesn't ping/chime so I don't know if a job came in. Also Waze somehow starts to freeze when I'm on the East Side of NYC. After dropping customer I use Waze toget back to tunnel and it can't connect until I'm back in NJ. Using IPhone 4S which is mine, using Uber phone for them.


----------

